# Lawry’s  seasoned  salt  rub?



## The Art of Pork (May 27, 2021)

OK… So someone gave me 3 lifetime supplies  of seasoned salt. Anybody have a good recipe that uses it as a rub base?  Or for that matter anything else you might do with 17.5 lbs of seasoned salt?


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2021)

We used to use. it on grilled steaks and burgers.


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 27, 2021)

old sarge said:


> We used to use. it on grilled steaks and burgers.


 Agreed. We love it on steaks, burgers and even fries  but I’m pretty sure I have been using a bottle that size about four years now and it’s only half gone.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 27, 2021)

Brush some chicken breasts with olive oil and coat them with the Lawrys...smoke them.. the salt crystallizes and forms a crust.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 27, 2021)

Oh man score! I’m jealous. That’s all I use on my chicken thighs. Just sprinkle them with that and cook them over some charcoal. I also add Lawry’s in with pretty much anything I make. It’s awesome on French fries instead of just salt too. Just substitute that instead of salt.


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2021)

The Art of Pork said:


> Agreed. We love it on steaks, burgers and even fries  but I’m pretty sure I have been using a bottle that size about four years now and it’s only half gone.



A local church or VFW or American Legion might be able to use some if they have community dinners.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2021)

I use all salts very lightly.
Wife recently had me replace a 15 year old container of Lawry's.  Not sure why as we haven't used the new.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 27, 2021)

I grew up on Lawry's, pretty much great on everything.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

Ha Ha , i use it a lot but WOW that's a lot of seasoning

David


----------



## forktender (May 28, 2021)

I use a ton of it and have still been working on the same tub of it.
I'd give it to anyone that would take it, church, fire dept, soup kitchens friends and family.

Or you could always kill a few hogs and Q them up for friends and family this holiday weekend.
Split the hog and coat inside and out with Lawry's and cook over a bed of wood coals.
That might kill 2 bottles........LOL


----------



## krj (May 28, 2021)

7 containers in that box? Unless you season absolutely everything you cook with it from today until your grandkids have kids, or you own a restaurant, I don't think you will ever go through all of that. I'd say spread the love around to your neighbors, or find out how much it'd take to ship it and see if any of us heathen here are interested in paying shipping to get a container :P


I enjoy Lawry's, but I buy a small container because a little goes a long way.


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2021)

forktender said:


> I'd give it to anyone that would take it, church, fire dept, soup kitchens friends and family.


+1000

To me Lawry's is THE definitive CLASSIC for beef especially rib roast/prime rib.  One time around the holidays I rubbed a rib roast with it and kept running into pop ins and things and could not cook it when I wanted.  It sat in the fridge for like a week plus.  Wife says to pitch but I say its like $100 and smells OK so let's give it a shot.  HOLY S*** was it good and waaaaay better than an overnight rub.


----------



## normanaj (May 28, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> I grew up on Lawry's,



That was something that was always in the kitchen when I was young.

One of those bottles would last my household a lifetime.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2021)

I was just thinking about this thread because lately I've been using Lawrys instead of straight salt when using spog...I guess you could say I've been using sspog.


----------



## The Art of Pork (Aug 8, 2021)

normanaj said:


> I was just thinking about this thread because lately I've been using Lawrys instead of straight salt when using spog...I guess you could say I've been using sspog.



I made my normal pork rub not long ago but used the Lawry‘s instead of straight salt. It was good


----------



## Cabo (Aug 9, 2021)

I use it on chicken breasts and wings.


----------

